# Splitter under stock-looking front bumper



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I've seen pics of goats with a black splitter under the front bumper. Anyone have info on this?


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176496

I have heard of other companies that make it, but I can't recall the names right now.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.midwestpd.com/catalog/pr...d=783&osCsid=16618d0f52b392fb778b57c3f7fdfb0b

I just found this vendor. I think I'm gonna get me one.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

That was the other one that I was thinking about, but I couldn't remember the name. I have heard that installing these are a pita, because the bottom of the front bumper isn't flat, it curves up, so if you install the splitter you might have to use some spacers to keep the splitter flat and level. I've seen some that point up because of this.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I took a peek at my bumper, and I see exactly what you mean. I'm working on some other stuff (coil-overs, wheels), so this might have to wait a bit.


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm digging that mesh grill. Wonder if those are being produced yet.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

I have one installed on my ride... It was actually real easy to install and no I didn't need any spacers....Here's some pics:










The followings pics were taken before I added my stripes:


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

Which one is that?


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

CYCLONED said:


> Which one is that?


It's a front end splitter made by Midwest Performance & Development... Here's their link:

http://www.midwestpd.com/catalog/pr...d=783&osCsid=16618d0f52b392fb778b57c3f7fdfb0b

A point of contact @ Midwest Performance & Development is the following: 

Jonathan Riggs
Phone: (614)-899-2793
www.MidwestPD.com


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

*splitter*

Phone is disconnected when did u last contact anyone. Any help appreciated.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

1gto said:


> Phone is disconnected when did u last contact anyone. Any help appreciated.


It's probably been about 2 months, but their site is still up and running... Maybe the didn't pay there phone bill... Who knows.... Try shooting them an email.... If I recall it may take a few days for a reply....


----------

